# My P.altum



## eranio (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi guys!
Greetings from Italy!
I would like to present my p. altum.
They have 11 months and I think they F3 but not sure.

Waiting your feedback!

Ciao


----------



## gregga (Jul 30, 2002)

Very nice


----------



## Tomagorn (Apr 5, 2013)

Beautiful fish, and I like the planted aquarium, too.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Eranio,

Those are some amazing looking P. Altum. You have a great tank as well. Have you ever contemplated putting a dark background on the tank to make the plants stand out a bit more?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## eranio (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi guys! Thank you all for the compliments!

Hi Matt,
Never tried. Actually I've always preferred without any background and to let the plants to be the background....

Thanks again!


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

GREAT looking animals you got ........... BUT ............ you'll need to upgrade soon .... the tank is getting crowded ... but seriously , the environment looks super !!!!


----------



## eranio (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks!
I seriously need to upgrade....I know.
I'll do it ASAP.

Thanks again!


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Amazing. So beautiful. Great job! !!


----------



## bruce741 (Dec 7, 2013)

What so beautiful you found in this thread? go upgrade,


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

The altum in the link he gave in his first comment.
They are beautiful. Timeless.


----------

